# Just picked up a CNC JR milling machine



## frank r (Feb 17, 2014)

I picked up two CNC JR milling machines by CNC Masters. I bought them from a shop owner who had them in storage for several years. I originally planned to remove all the cnc hardware and sell them as manual mill drills. Then I realized that the screws had been replaced as well. That is when I decided to re-think this. They are worth more as entry-level cnc machines. I may sell one and keep one.

I have no experience with CNC and only a cursury introduction to CAD. I am going back to school but it will be a couple of years before I get to the CAD/CAM class. I am in no hurry but I think that this will be a good tool to learn on outside of the classroom.

My questions:

What CNC software should I use with these machines?
What CAD software should I use as a beginner? I prefer something easy and cheap.

I do know that the accuracy of these machines leaves a lot to be desired. But I think they will be good to learn on.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 17, 2014)

These are stepper based setups. Do you have a paralle port based controller for it and a PC with a parallel port (alternatively a smoothstepper via ethernet or USB to a parallel port based controller) so for a post processor:
Mach3 - $175
LinuxCNC - Free

Vectric Vcarve pro will get you started simply and has a Mach POST - full license is $600 and demo is free. Its designed more for simple 2.5D but is super simple to begin using your machine with until you learn some cad and invest in a true cad/cam setup. www.vectric.com

The real challenge will be using these cnc machines with a round column. Your head will rotate when you raise it. If you set a head height and indicate your vise or fixture on the table at that height and don't touch the head height you will be fine. Raise the head before the job is complete and you will be cursing. Maybe some members know some magic around this.





frank r said:


> I picked up two CNC JR milling machines by CNC Masters. I bought them from a shop owner who had them in storage for several years. I originally planned to remove all the cnc hardware and sell them as manual mill drills. Then I realized that the screws had been replaced as well. That is when I decided to re-think this. They are worth more as entry-level cnc machines. I may sell one and keep one.
> 
> I have no experience with CNC and only a cursury introduction to CAD. I am going back to school but it will be a couple of years before I get to the CAD/CAM class. I am in no hurry but I think that this will be a good tool to learn on outside of the classroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## frank r (Feb 18, 2014)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Do you have a paralle port based controller for it.


This shows how little I know: The mills did come with the black box mounted on the back of the column. Is that what you are referring to?






bloomingtonmike said:


> and a PC with a parallel port (alternatively a smoothstepper via ethernet or USB to a parallel port based controller) so for a post processor:
> Mach3 - $175
> LinuxCNC - Free
> 
> Vectric Vcarve pro will get you started simply and has a Mach POST - full license is $600 and demo is free. Its designed more for simple 2.5D but is super simple to begin using your machine with until you learn some cad and invest in a true cad/cam setup. www.vectric.com



thanks!


----------

